# What lard do you buy?



## RogueRose (Sep 18, 2015)

I've seen that there are a number of brands of Lard available at Walmart, some have additives like citric acid and BHA, Propyl Gallate.  The three main brands are Morell, Armour and La Preferida.  I've seen other brands at local grocers but wonder what fellow members use?


----------



## Susie (Sep 18, 2015)

Armour from Walmart.  It does fine.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

I use SnowCap by Morell. I used to use the Armour from Walmart, but for whatever reason my local Walmart stopped carrying it in favor of SnowCap. SnowCap is the only brand I can find at my local grocer's, too. The only brand other than SnowCap that I've been able to find locally is the Farmer John's lard at Smart & Final, which I haven't used yet.


IrishLass


----------



## DCarter23103 (Sep 18, 2015)

I've used Armour as well as the lard sold by Soapers Choice. Both are awesome!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 18, 2015)

I use armour too but have used snowcap in the past.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 18, 2015)

Smart and Final brand in the 50 lb boxes.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 18, 2015)

Armour/Manteca. For some reason it's the only brand our particular Wal-Mart carries.


----------



## lsg (Sep 18, 2015)

We render our own lard, but when I have had to buy it, I bought it from Walmart.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 18, 2015)

Not Farmer John, is tends to Dos extremely bad.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 18, 2015)

I use the Morell Snowcap too. I'm starting to amass a collection of the blue buckets.  They make nice mixing containers.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 18, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Not Farmer John, is tends to Dos extremely bad.




I've noticed this too! It turned me off to lard soaps for a long time.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 18, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I use the Morell Snowcap too. I'm starting to amass a collection of the blue buckets.  They make nice mixing containers.



Who sells Snowcap in buckets?  I use it but my grocery store sells it in boxes lined with paper, which I find annoying because then I have to wrangle the paper to scrape the last bits of lard off.  Fortunately my pooch is more than happy to lick the last bits of leftover, but a bucket would be really nice!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Who sells Snowcap in buckets? I use it but my grocery store sells it in boxes lined with paper, which I find annoying because then I have to wrangle the paper to scrape the last bits of lard off. Fortunately my pooch is more than happy to lick the last bits of leftover, but a bucket would be really nice!


 

All of the grocery stores local to me offer it in both box form and bucket form, but I normally buy the boxes because they are cheaper, even though they both contain the same amount of lard as each other (buckets are more expensive packaging). I have bought the bucket form a time or two, though, and have saved the buckets in order to transfer my boxed lard over to them, because I also find the paper lining quite annoying.


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 18, 2015)

I get mine from King Scoopers. It's a Kroger-owned store. I got in the habit of buying buckets back when I lived in Texas and had a leaky box in my trunk during the summer. Bleh. Now that that's not a concern, I should probably switch back. It's funny the habits we fall into... Thanks IrishLass!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 18, 2015)

Armour from walmart, just got three more buckets. I'm with Snappy, buckets are great for mixing. Held up to my pine tar batch that went up to 150 degrees without deforming . Wouldn't use them longer than a minute in the microwave without further testing though LOL.


----------

